# Comptia A+



## Armimercado (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello everyone I am new here and have a question. I am currently studying for my A+ certification and I am using a web site called VTC. Has anyone here had any success with this site?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Never heard of them although I do know they are a safe and legitemate site.


----------



## Narektion (Sep 17, 2011)

Not to be a dick, but how do you know if they are safe and legitimate if you've never heard of them?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Narektion said:


> Not to be a dick, but how do you know if they are safe and legitimate if you've never heard of them?


because there is a website called certguard and certguard will tell you if a training website or a website that sell practice exams is legitemate and not selling you braindumps i.e the actual exam questions you will get in the exams.

There are sites out there that will coach people on each exam question and basically tell them the answers this is what certguard tries to prevent.

CertGuard | IT Certification Exam Security & Integrity


----------



## Armimercado (Sep 18, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> Never heard of them although I do know they are a safe and legitemate site.


Thank you!! Do you know of the best books to buy to study or websites? I am not looking for questions i really want to know my stuff. Thanks!


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

I used Mike Meyer's All-in-One Guide and Professor Messer's free online videos to prepare for the test. I scored in the 90s on both tests so I'd say they prepare you pretty well 

Mike Meyer's Book: 
Amazon.com: CompTIA A+ Certification All-in-One Exam Guide, Sixth Edition (9780072263114): Michael Meyers: Books

Professor Messer's Free A+ Videos:
Professor Messer's Free 220-70x CompTIA A+ Training Course | Professor Messer - CompTIA A+, CompTIA Network+, Certification Training


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^


----------

